# Persistent unwanted cookies



## macprob (Sep 9, 2007)

I am using an Intel Mac with Leopard OS and Safari as my browser. In Safari prefs I have set -allow cookies - NEVER. Even so 2 cookies persistently reappear. I remove them but they are there again a few minutes later. One is .google.com PREF and the other is.bbc.co.uk BBC-UID. I am not visiting either of those websites. I don't want other people's garbage on my computer. How can I stop this for good?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you have any Safari plugins installed? (Including Inquistor)


----------



## macprob (Sep 9, 2007)

I have just carried out a check. I have no Safari plugins. I have no Inquisitor. I have also just checked and found the cookies have returned for the umpteenth time. NEVER has been continually selected.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Have you tried a different browser, are you have the same problems when trying other browsers?


----------



## macprob (Sep 9, 2007)

I downloaded Mozilla Firefox about twelve hours ago and have used it since. It has not accepted any cookies. I have checked Safari several times throughout the day. Each time the BBC and Google cookies have returned and each time I have removed them. Until now, I have not used the Safari other than to check it.


----------



## royceem (Feb 15, 2008)

If you have a cookie that keeps coming back, It might be in your widgets. Go to your widget display and deselect the one that you don't want


----------



## macprob (Sep 9, 2007)

I have deselected the Google widget but the cookie is still continually returning. I haven't seen the BBC cookie for a day or two, but I don't know why.


----------



## Habitat Builder (Feb 2, 2009)

I had 13 cookies show up from pornlove.com - I never go to that kind of site. I think I got it from our local public library's site, as they had a big problem with it. They got onto my computer despite having FireFox set to ask about every cookie. Every time I deleted them, they came back within minutes. 

A tech support guy from MacScan told me to go to Library/Application Support/FireFox/Profiles/mp5jxtgu.default and remove the file cookies.sqlite. That removed most of the remembered passwords, but also got rid of these cookies. Then I installed CiphSafe to keep track of my passwords and ID's


----------



## macprob (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

I haven't encountered the problem with Firefox yet, but it remains with Safari. I keep removing the google cookie but it returns at random. I have tried removing all traces of Google but that hasn't solved the problem. Most of the time the cookie appears simply by opening Safari - no other action.

I will search my application support folder to see if Safari has a similar file I can remove


----------

